# BBA eating fish



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

Siamese algae eaters - I got some and I don't think they helped a whole lot. I got 3 and took one back recently just because I didn't want 3 anymore.

I fed all of my fish when I got mine.


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

schnebbles said:


> Siamese algae eaters - I got some and I don't think they helped a whole lot. I got 3 and took one back recently just because I didn't want 3 anymore.
> 
> I fed all of my fish when I got mine.


Yeah same here. Not sure how great they really are. I have 2 and ive seen algae there while they dont do much to eat it. Maybe i have to make sure they dont get any fish food and let them get hungry enough to want the algae.damn wife keeps feeding my fish when i say not to. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

Darn wives lol! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rtfish (Oct 2, 2014)

If the fish dont work out, can't remember where the post was, but read something about doing an overdose of excel will soften bba and other fish and inverts that dont normially eat it will. Be careful with overdosing though as some inverts and fish dont take well with it. Some even recomend to use a syringe and "spot" treat the bba. Release the excel right at the point where the bba is and still keep the overall dosing normal.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

SAE won't eat the BBA unless they HAVE to. You are all correct in assuming they are eating the food not the algae.

And even then, they won't really solve a BBA outbreak.

The only real fix is to get the water chemistry straight and remove as much from the tank as possible. If you don't fix the water issue, it will just come back.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

whitepapagold said:


> SAE won't eat the BBA unless they HAVE to. You are all correct in assuming they are eating the food not the algae.
> 
> And even then, they won't really solve a BBA outbreak.
> 
> The only real fix is to get the water chemistry straight and remove as much from the tank as possible. If you don't fix the water issue, it will just come back.


Right then spot treat with peroxide and dose the tank with excel or metracide.


----------



## BayazGouramiz (May 13, 2015)

strangewaters said:


> Yeah same here. Not sure how great they really are. I have 2 and ive seen algae there while they dont do much to eat it. Maybe i have to make sure they dont get any fish food and let them get hungry enough to want the algae.damn wife keeps feeding my fish when i say not to.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


I have the same problem lol.... I have to give lectures about it almost daily!

Here is a fish that I just bought to help with algae https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwqMzCR2gb0

I've watched mine kind of graze over it, but they're avoiding actually eating the bba. They are however eating diatoms much like my Ottos, and they're eating the Staghorn. My staghorn is really taking a hit in only 3 days with the fish in there. Also overdosing excel, and using H202 is helping a lot. If it my tank keeps heading in this direction I will be algae free soon.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

BayazGouramiz said:


> Here is a fish that I just bought to help with algae https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwqMzCR2gb0
> .


The fish in the video is Crossocheilus Reticulatus (common names: Silver Flying Fox, Reticulated Flying Fox, Fish Net Flying Fox)
Silver body with black patch on the caudal peduncle to differentiate from SAE, CAE and other Flying Foxes like Epalzeorhynchos kalopterus

Haven't owned one, but the vid does show it eating some.
Have also saw a video of a stiphodon goby picking at BBA even with other types of algae around, but I doubt they would really eat much of the BBA.

I have heard Amano shrimp could eat some BBA.
Don't really think there is much to do. What keeps this stuff in check in nature? Something has to eat it.

I have heard of people spot treating (even dipping plants) with hydrogen peroxide or Excel (takes time to work).

But isn't BBA more of a too much lighting or nutrient problem to fix the root cause of it?
I had BBA on ornaments (non planted tank) from too much lighting and overfeeding. I completely killed off the BBA, by never turning the tank lights on (tank was in living room so the actual room light was on, still got rid of all the BBA, I did not cover up the sides of tanks to block out light, took a few weeks or so to complete, I understand this isn't plausible for planted tanks, but its one solution that completely worked haha)


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

Not sure if you're interested in inverts, but I have had luck with Amano shrimp eating bba. They won't choose to eat it per say, if there is other food available, but with a lack of other resources, they do a good job over time. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

pantherspawn said:


> Not sure if you're interested in inverts, but I have had luck with Amano shrimp eating bba. They won't choose to eat it per say, if there is other food available, but with a lack of other resources, they do a good job over time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


+1
Forgot to mention, the ones that have been said to eat BBA, they would usually only eat it when starving/hungry enough to. But if you have diatoms, expect those to be eaten first and look at BBA as food that taste like crap, but would only eat if you were starving lol.
I would assume, even to more strict herbivores, if starving they would take to eating any carnivorous meals (shrimp pellets or any other food ment for the other non-herbivorous fish), so you might need to also starve the other fish a bit as well to make sure the BBA eating livestock, actually starve/get hungry enough to eat BBA.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

jboone82590 said:


> I saw a post a while back that had a fish that ate BBA was wondering if anyone could tell me what that fish was.
> 
> How much will they eat and do I have to not feed the other fish in the tank?
> 
> ...


Buying fish to solve the problem is just a band aid. To stop the problem permanently make sure your CO2 levels remain consistent. If this is done, you'll see this BBA die off quickly.


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't have co2 on the tank it's a low tech tank and it's only got 3 crepts in it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

I might just have to take the rock out and soak it in bleach but it's a big rock and I'll have to move the tank cuz it's on the counter under cabinets 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

jboone82590 said:


> I don't have co2 on the tank it's a low tech tank and it's only got 3 crepts in it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Whatsa "crept"?


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

Crypt sorry 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I might take back my 2 sae then. I am a little overstocked and that would help. I think they are kind of pretty tho. they love to chase each other around. I am trying hard to get amano shrimp. I got 12 good sized ones and I think they are gone. I am probably going to get rid of my bolivian rams, I think they are the only ones who could eat them. I'm re-doing substrate today and if I don't find any amanos, I might just have to.


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

I keep bolivian and Amano together in a few tanks. No issues. Amano are really good at hiding. And if you had that many die off, you might have more issues in your water than just bba. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Amanos for sure. Not fish but they'll do the job better than most.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

Mikeygmzmg said:


> Amanos for sure. Not fish but they'll do the job better than most.



Amanos don't eat BBA. If they pick at it thats only because theres something else stuck in the BBA.

If they did, the world would be a much better place....

If you have Amano shrimp, it has nothing to do with having BBA or not.

And @ schnebbles-

Get rid of them. You may not realize how big they get. The get HUGE. And they are pigs and will harass the other fish at feeding time. They will get crazy aggressive!

They are a fish many get, but in the end don't keep. They get too big, too mean and don't eat the BBA you originally bought them for!

I kept 12 as the main fish in my tank at one point when I had BBA. Even without feeding, they didn't solve the problem. And once I added other fish and fed, the party was over. I had one SAE the size of a small fully grown red tail shark...


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

whitepapagold said:


> Amanos don't eat BBA. If they pick at it thats only because theres something else stuck in the BBA.
> 
> If they did, the world would be a much better place....
> 
> If you have Amano shrimp, it has nothing to do with having BBA or not.


I disagree, I think they do they eat BBA as long as there is not other types of algae in your tank. Looks like lots of other scapers agree as well. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=179696


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mikeygmzmg said:


> I disagree, I think they do they eat BBA as long as there is not other types of algae in your tank. Looks like lots of other scapers agree as well.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=179696


If that's _true_ then it's by necessity, not preference and it's not a good solution.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Steve001 said:


> If that's _true_ then it's by necessity, not preference and it's not a good solution.


Completely agree. It's not a good solution at all to rely on any livestock to get rid of your BBA, but that's what his post is asking for.


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

Amano do eat bba. I've seen it repeatedly for almost a decade.. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I feel like they only eat nuked BBA


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

jboone82590 said:


> Crypt sorry
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'm always making typos. 

Here's your problem. Ya got 3 plants. I would not call it a low tech tank. I call it a fish tank with some plants. As for what a low tech tank should look like visit here. http://www.aquariss.net/intervjui/en-diana-walstad-natural-planted-tanks.html Here for high tech tank. http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2014/1/aquarium Do you see there's no difference in appearance between a low tech and a high tech tank? Now do you see where you are going wrong? There's a battle between vascular plants and algae. What you've done is tip the battle in favor of algae. 3 plants aren't able to combat algae. Go to the Low Tech subforum and poke around too if you've not been there.


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

I thought low tech was no CO2 and low light now how many plants your have? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

Not 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

pantherspawn said:


> Amano do eat bba. I've seen it repeatedly for almost a decade..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


How are they like water temp and hardness? 

I'm not sure if I wanna keep shrimp in this tank 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

jboone82590 said:


> How are they like water temp and hardness?
> 
> I'm not sure if I wanna keep shrimp in this tank
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


They are fairly hardy. One of the hardier varieties of shrimp. My tanks are high hardness of about 8.2-8.4 with Temps that range from 76-86 depending on time of the year. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

Are they hardy enough to take a bite from a puffer fish? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I put the sae's in with my betta for tonight when I switched my substrate. I think I'll return them tomorrow. They are kind of pretty but since I'm overstocked I'll let them go, I do know they get big. 

I am missing 8 out of 12 amano. No trace of them, I totally re-did my tank tonight. Something had to have eaten them, no? I just put them in last Thursday so it's only been 5-6 days. Found a few of the RCS I thought were totally gone. My amanos are a decent size, I can't imagine the rams getting them.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

schnebbles said:


> I put the sae's in with my betta for tonight when I switched my substrate. I think I'll return them tomorrow. They are kind of pretty but since I'm overstocked I'll let them go, I do know they get big.
> 
> I am missing 8 out of 12 amano. No trace of them, I totally re-did my tank tonight. Something had to have eaten them, no? I just put them in last Thursday so it's only been 5-6 days. Found a few of the RCS I thought were totally gone. My amanos are a decent size, I can't imagine the rams getting them.


That definitely happens unfortunately.. Amanos disappear and get eaten lol. Good news is once they are large enough, the fish stop
messing with them. I had to buy about 30 and 13 or so survived. Those 13 have been in my tank months now and I don't lose anymore.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm going to have her grow some out more for next order. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

Mikeygmzmg said:


> I disagree, I think they do they eat BBA as long as there is not other types of algae in your tank. Looks like lots of other scapers agree as well.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=179696


No. Honestly they are incorrect. I've been keeping Amana shrimp for almost 20 years. 

They absolutely pick at it, but only on the Internet do they clear it up.

If it went away it's 100% because the water chemistry changed or other plants out competed it.

People often confuse causal relationships and attribute things to the wrong cause...

Regardless- the GOOD thing is the BBA went away!

And if you see them picking at it- that doesn't mean they ate eating the algae itself... there's a reason this claim has never been proven and is refuted!


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

whitepapagold said:


> No. Honestly they are incorrect. I've been keeping Amana shrimp for almost 20 years.
> 
> They absolutely pick at it, but only on the Internet do they clear it up.
> 
> ...


Nobody here said they clear it up. Simply said that they do eat it. And to simply say someone was wrong based on your personal experience is naive. Who's to say that your experience is superior to others? Because in my experience.. They do eat it. The reason? Maybe different strands of either the algae or the shrimp themselves. To each their own. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

pantherspawn said:


> Nobody here said they clear it up. Simply said that they do eat it. And to simply say someone was wrong based on your personal experience is naive. Who's to say that your experience is superior to others? Because in my experience.. They do eat it. The reason? Maybe different strands of either the algae or the shrimp themselves. To each their own.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Im not here to argue semantics.

My understanding of this thread was to get something to clear up BBA. Has an Amano shrimp ever eaten a piece of BBA? Im not going to argue that...

But they do NOT help clear up BBA. And they don't eat it like you and others imply. 

But its the internet and misinformation abounds. Carry on.

BTW- this isn't my opinion, its known they don't eat BBA in general.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

jboone82590 said:


> I thought low tech was no CO2 and low light now how many plants your have?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Correct. But you missed the point I was making, both low tech and high tech have abundant plants. I thought those two photos would make that clear. You do not and that's why you have algae. Make sure your ph is no higher than 7. This ph number should be directly related to the co2 content in the water. Do you know the ph of your tank's water?


----------

